

A new SAAS project management, please review my SAAS app - aymenxp

This is the url of my SAAS App<p>www.projectstrap.com
======
mtmail
Reason I wouldn't us it:

the domain registration points to Tunesia (Name matches HN user name). The
company address on the website, all social links and other contact methods are
fake. And I believe "Used by thousands of people" is just a lie.

(I have nothing against Tunesia. It's the fact that I feel being mislead
that's bothering me.)

~~~
pmtarantino
I think he got a template and forgot to edit the footer. Address is fake,
telephone number es 1234567890, and the text at the left is Lorem Ipsum.

------
mtmail
clickable URL [http://www.projectstrap.com/](http://www.projectstrap.com/)

You should follow the instructions on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show) to get
greater exposure.

